# Craftsman 358.797270 week wacker



## mrsam (Aug 29, 2004)

I recently acquired a Craftsman week wacker with a rotating blade for cutting heavy brush. I picked this up at a garage sale for free.

I have completed cleaned the engine area and checked that the piston fuctions fine. The carb is in good shape and otherwise it is should run.

I tested the plug wire and discovered that I am not getting any spark.
Tried on/off switch in both positions and no spark when cranking. Is this
a simple fix?

Thanks.

Sam


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

first dis connect the on off switch and change the plug check fly wheel gap should be 1 business card or 20 thoundsandths see if that helps


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

95% of the time the coil (Sears calls it an Ignition Module) goes bad. Of course check the switch and wiring for shorts first before you purchase one. Go to http://www3.sears.com and put in your model number. You can then find it on the diagrams. Cost about $31.00 for a new one. It's a fairly easy piece to put on.


----------



## mrsam (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks all.

Just pulled the system down to the pistons and found the rings were blown and the piston and cyclinder walls scored. That's why it was probably free. 
However, everything else is in excellent condition, even the upper crankcase. 
Can the lower piston assemble be purchased?


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

wat kind of motor is on it


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

wat cc and wat is it u need cylender and piston


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can order all the parts directly from Sears using the link shown above.


----------



## mrsam (Aug 29, 2004)

Hankster,

Thanks for the tip to www3.sears.com.

I found the complete breakdown of all the parts and will go to the Sears Repair store in my area. Might cost around $50 to fix, but is is actually
a craftsman 32cc brushwacker (not a weed wacker). It is probably worth it.

A new one would cost around $189.

Thanks again for your feedback. Much appreciated.

Sam :thumbsup:


----------

